# biken rund um Aschaffenburg



## schuelerclan.de (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin erst seit heut hier angemeldet und möchte am Sonntag nicht allein in den Spessart, also wer hat Lust?? Drei bis vier Stunden ca. 60km MTB.


----------



## Hugo (4. Oktober 2003)

wo solls denn los gehn?
ma guggen was morgen mein hals sagt, aber lust hätt ich schon....komm aus alzenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuelerclan.de (4. Oktober 2003)

es geht auf die Geißhöhe (Tour siehe Spessart-biker.de), bin sie selbst schon länger nicht gefahren. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Feldchenstrasse, Aschaffenburg Schweinheim, Getränkemarkt Fleckenstein,


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. Oktober 2003)

moin - 
na dann mal viel spass bei der tour - könnt ja die singletrailabfahrt ins dammbachtal nutzen, dürfte bei der nässe allerdings höchst anspruchsvoll werden.

gruß


----------



## madbutt (8. Oktober 2003)

@schuelerclan.de

Ich hab mir eben mal deine Gallery angeschaut......sauber !

Ist aber nicht bei der Geishöhentour passiert oder doch ?


----------



## schuelerclan.de (9. Oktober 2003)

leider doch, es hatte ziemlich stark geregnet, und bei der empfohlenen Abfahrt habe ich es dann doch etwas zu schnell laufen lassen, bin vom Anlieger direkt vor einen großen Stein gerutscht und habe das Rad abgetellt, ziemlich ruckartig, dann Flugphase über den Lenker und mit dem Kopf abgebremst. Nach der Polarauswertung hatte ich 40km/h drauf, das heißt, immer noch Glück gehabt!


----------



## spessarter (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
wie sieht es am nächsten Wochenende aus, 18. -19.10., hat da jemand Lust 50-80 km zu biken?

Bis denn....


----------



## schuelerclan.de (16. Oktober 2003)

Lust hätte ich schon wieder, leider ist der Hals immer noch fest. Geht nicht nach oben oder unten. Nervt total  , aber vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche wieder so weit, mal schauen.


----------



## SteffenScott (16. Oktober 2003)

wo treffpunkt und wann?
, weis aber nich genau ob da mein scott noch fahrbereit is, da ich wieder auf felgenbremse umrüste und eventuell bis dahin keine bremsen mehr dran hab
aber werd zu 90% können
und mein liebling is in den nächsten tagen sowieso ne größere baustelle da "alte" xtr schalthebel, schaltwerk drankommt, neuer lrs,hs33 
und ne 04er xt kurbel 
also wie gesagt sag wann und wo es losgeht und wer kommt noch alles?


----------



## schuelerclan.de (18. Oktober 2003)

also wie gesagt, SO. der 26.10.03 wäre ein schöner Termin, falls es mit dem Hals besser ist  , wir können über Dornau (Mainhöhenweg) von AB-Schweinheim startend nach Mespelbrunn, Echterspfahl und zurück, schöne Tour mit allem dabei, ca 60km und 1000 Hm.


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Oktober 2003)

joar ich wäre dabei, da sollte ich zeit haben
aber ob da mein bike noch fahrbereit is bezweifle ich stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuelerclan.de (18. Oktober 2003)

geht klar, zur Not kannst du mein Hardcore haben, mußt allerdings Pedalen mitbringen, da alle meine Räder Shimano SPD haben, bzw. keine Clckpedalen, Rahmengrösse ist "M"


----------



## SteffenScott (18. Oktober 2003)

da ich bis dahin die disc und laufrad verkauft habe und dann keine bremse und kein laufrad hab. das is des problem.
der rest wird erst anfang nächstes jahr umgebaut wenn ich die parts komplett hab.
ich werd schon irgendwowas auftreiben können bis dahin solte nich das große problem sein


----------



## spessarter (18. Oktober 2003)

ich kann nächste Woche nicht, aber dass nächste mal bin ich dann auch dabei! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sarch (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo alle hier im Thread,

die neue Saison hat begonnen und die Kongurenz schläft nicht.
Komme aus Sailauf und suche noch Mitbiker für den Spessart.  
 Vorzugstermin: Sonntag früh (wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen)

Meldet Euch

Grüsse Sarch


----------



## madbutt (10. Februar 2004)

Hi Sarch,

meinst du jetzt speziell diesen Sonntag oder jeden Sonntag ?

Mein Bike ist im Moment nämlich ein wenig am Arsch und ich kaufe
mir nach Fasching sehr wahrscheinlich ein neues Bike, dann könnte man
sich ja mal treffen.

Ich bin 20 Jahre und komme aus Keilberg nur mal so.

Schau mal unter www.tv-goldbach.de nach, die bieten Biketouren für
jedermann an so wie ich das verstanden habe.

Servus

Andy


----------



## schuelerclan.de (10. Februar 2004)

wäre daran interessiert, wie lange wollen wir fahren? bei jedem wetter? was bedeutet "früh"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarch (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo schuelerclan, hallo Andy

schön dass doch noch jemand lebt hier  
mit sonntag meinte ich generell, unter früh versteh ich momentan so 10:00Uhr und zum Thema Wetter: naja sollte es junge hunde regnen oder so dann mach ich lieber das mädchen und bleib daheim.
lasst mal nen vorschlag hören für diesen sonntag? eventl. auch Samstag ab 14:00Uhr  ach ja dauer hab ich noch vergessen, so ca. 2std.   

gruß joachim


----------



## madbutt (11. Februar 2004)

also, wie schon gesagt bzw. geschrieben, dauert es bei mir noch ca. 2 - 3 Wochen, bis ich wieder starten kann.

Seit dem ich das Stumpjumper Probegefahren bin, hab keine Lust mehr
mit meinem zu fahren, weil es überall knirscht knarzt und hängt  

Jetzt muss ich mich mal hinsetzten und mein GroundControl wieder herrichten
oder halt gleich das neue kaufen.....

[ironie an]
ich hab ja die Kohle  
[ironie aus]

ich meld mich mal bei dir wenns bei mir so weit ist


----------



## schuelerclan.de (11. Februar 2004)

....also Sonntag geht klar, 10.00 Uhr, ca. zwei Stunden. Wetter nur fliegende Hunde zählen, gilt das auch für die Temperatur   , bis wann ist Weichei, ab wann zu hart?!! eigentlich ist es ja egal, nur die Klamotten muß man richtig auswählen,     
mail vielleicht noch mal kurz durch wegen dem Treffpunkt, man sieht sich.


----------



## Sarch (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dirk,

Sonntag geht klar.  
Was hälst du von 10:00Uhr an der Schellenmühle?
Dann können wir über die Haibacher Schweiz gen Hohe Warte.............
und dann schau mehr mal  

gruss Joachim


----------



## schuelerclan.de (13. Februar 2004)

alles klar, 10.00 Uhr Schellenmühle Parkplatz, also, bis Sonntag!!!


----------



## Sarch (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dirk,

fand das war ne gute Sache am Sonntag  und man sollte sich nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Die nächste Woche bin ich wie schon erwähnt zum Skifahren.    
Danach melde ich mich wiedermal  
Übrigens: bei mir waren es 54km mit einem 19.5 Schnitt, zu den Höhenmetern kann ich leider nix sagen. war echt gut.

ciao Joachim


----------



## schuelerclan.de (18. Februar 2004)

so, habe hier noch mal die Polarauswertung drangehängt, auch wenn die Werte nicht gerade glänzend sind   
aber wenn wir das öfters machen, dann werden sie sich bessern.   also, bis demnächst wieder einmal, freu mich schon darauf

Dirk


----------

